# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Αναζήτηση Βb link Καματερό

## nhasiotis

Παιδιά καλησπέρα.
Ψάχνω για Bb link στο Καματερό. 
Αριθμός Κόμβου 19316.
Είμαι αρκετά ψηλά και βλέπω παντού καλά εκτός από νοτιοανατολικά.

Thanks

Nasos

----------


## gfan

εχω και αμεσα ετοιμο απο το #12628 παρε τηλ να δουμε τι εχεις και το πως.

Φανουράκης Γιώργος
7007003031	αστικη χρεωση viva + απο κινητο
2118003242	vivafax
6944790420	Voda CU
2102442772	Home προσωπικο
6977197000	Cosmote Whats Up
6999891444	Q

----------


## marius

> εχω και αμεσα ετοιμο απο το #12628 παρε τηλ να δουμε τι εχεις και το πως.


Γιωργακη ,μακρια τα χερια απο το Καματερο!!!!
Φιλε Νασο,λινκ διαθεσιμα υπαρχουν.Εαν χρειαστεις βοηθεια PM me.

----------

